# Steroid cycle



## Maximus123 (Jan 21, 2014)

12 week course
Tri tes 600mg a week
Tren en 400mg a week
Deca 600mg a week.


----------



## Maximus123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Whats the views on that cycle


----------



## LastChance (Jan 21, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## srd1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Personally I would up the tren and deca by a couple hundred mg but thats just what works for me  you may respond differently to those compounds


----------



## bigtime (Jan 21, 2014)

Do you have caber or prami for those two 19nors?...lol


----------

